# Question for missing Thread



## jkk (May 15, 2021)

Hi, 

some hours ago i posted a question here with the topic:

"wlan interface not found"

but it just disappeared or was deleted, could i please know what i made wrong?


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2021)

It wasn't missing or removed. It was kept in the moderation queue as all posts from new users are. During the weekend there's simply a little less moderator coverage, so it might take a little longer for things to get approved.


----------

